# What's up with Hotmail?



## RRouuselot (Feb 23, 2005)

It seems people that have a free Hotmail account can't use the POP system anymore.
 Does anyone else know anything about this?


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 24, 2005)

I dunno, as I never used hotmail as a POP3 service.  However, I have noticed it being incredibly slow and unreliable recently.  Seems to also be affecting MSN messenger, as my connections are dropped regularly and it tends to have a significant delay in coversations.  Perhaps there's something going on with Passport.  *shrug*

Looks like it's time to get yahoo running solidly again.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone want a Gmail invite?  I've got several.


----------



## 8253 (Feb 24, 2005)

I recieved a message about having a second hotmail account i didnt make a second one but i would say a lot of people chose to make a second one when they got that message and just created a lot more information to look through when one signs on.  As far as POP service i dont know.  I never used it.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Feb 24, 2005)

I'd take a Gmail invite, Bob, if you're still feeling like giving them out.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 24, 2005)

I think MSN has been trying to fix the POP3 mess for a while now.  I stopped doing the Outlook thing years ago, yet they still counted me among the users who use Outlook. :idunno:

 Gmail.  I'm aware it's got something to do with Google.  'Splain, Lucy.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 24, 2005)

I recieved a message from hotmail a few days ago notifying me that due to heavy traffic the pop3 feature had been disabled on newer accounts.  However my account was old enough (ive had it for over 4 years) that I would not be affected.


 I have several invites for Gmail so anyone who would like one, send me a PM with your email addres, or email me at  dubljay@gmail.com


----------



## kid (Feb 24, 2005)

Whats Gmail?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 24, 2005)

GMail is Googles answer to Hotmail.  It's like a Gig of storage, web and POP accessible.  Also has some pretty good spam filtering.

I have 50 invites right now, so PM me with your current email address and I'll send em out.


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 24, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> GMail is Googles answer to Hotmail. It's like a Gig of storage, web and POP accessible. Also has some pretty good spam filtering.
> 
> I have 50 invites right now, so PM me with your current email address and I'll send em out.


 I would like one.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 24, 2005)

Batch sent.  I have 45 left.


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks.
 I hooked it up to Mozzilla Thunderbird and it works great!


----------



## masherdong (Feb 25, 2005)

Hotmail sucks!  Gmail is the way to go!


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 25, 2005)

masherdong said:
			
		

> Hotmail sucks!  Gmail is the way to go!


 
 Well I have had nothing but problems with Hotmail for the last month.
 Half of the time I get a message that says the server is too busy and the other half I get a message that says Hotmail no longer allows POP accounts to Outlook.
 Next time I see Bill Gates I am going to tell him to pucker up and kiss my


----------



## masherdong (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey if you want a gmail account let me know and I will send you an invite.  All I need is your email.  Just pm me.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you have any more Gmail's available? If so I would like one.
Thanks Bob


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 27, 2005)

For everyone's info, Gmail organizes your conversations so that they are all together.  Also I think they are pretty permanent on their server even though you delete them so watch what you say...big brother may be watching :idunno:.  I got Gmail from my daughter a while ago and it works great although they were down a few days a couple of weeks ago.  Each person when they sign up, gets 6 invites for their friends so it networks. TW


----------



## dubljay (Feb 27, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> For everyone's info, Gmail organizes your conversations so that they are all together. Also I think they are pretty permanent on their server even though you delete them so watch what you say...big brother may be watching :idunno:. I got Gmail from my daughter a while ago and it works great although they were down a few days a couple of weeks ago. Each person when they sign up, gets 6 invites for their friends so it networks. TW


 Actually you get 50 invites now.  As I have two seperate accounts, one fore personal correspondance and one for business, I have just under 100 invites, so if there is anyone who would like an invite just shoot me a PM with your email.


----------

